# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles >  Vegetarian in the wild, possible?

## Panda

Is it possible to maintain a vegetarian diet while out in the wild without home-brought food?
By vegetarian, I mean no fish or any other animal meat. 
I know that it would mean a lack of protein, but are there any other ways? 
052.jpg

----------


## riverjoe

Got any wild beans in sweden ?

----------


## mountainmark

Having been a good while on nothing but a hunter-gatherer diet, I can say it is difficult even when you allow yourself everything in the wild. Best way for you to find out is to experiment in a safe environment.You would need a lot of oils from nuts. I think it is probably "possible." There were native tribes who were largely vegetarian. Just take care about balancing that diet and eating A LOT. Mushrooms are also an outstanding source of protein, but you had better know what your doing.

----------


## hunter63

Sounds like a lot of research need to be done.
As a vegetarian, you must have an idea of what you need to get your diet balanced, so the research would have to include wild versions of what you currently eat. 

I would guess it would be tough, and just getting enough calories form where ever you can, is tough, particularly, in an environment where recourses are limited.

----------


## crashdive123

Vegetarian = Bad Hunter

----------


## hunter63

> Vegetarian = Bad Hunter


Beat me to it......but yeah...tough deal.

----------


## Batch

I would say it is depends on the resources and the competition for those resources.

With wild plants you have to apply yourself and start to learn. No one can tell you eat this, this, and this. You have to learn and then try. 

Where I live we have a lot of fruits that have seeds or nuts that have high fat and protein content.

----------


## bluntweapon

If you routinely travel in the same general area small "survival" gardens may assist you in maintaining a healthy diet.  Or more likely you will make a lot of small herbivores happy  :Devil:  So really its a win win .

----------


## finallyME

> Vegetarian = Bad Hunter


Well.....I have found that carnivore= bad farmer.  :Smile:

----------


## natertot

That's why I'm an omnivore. Best of both worlds!

----------


## Nighthawk01

what about the pig farmer , guy who raises sheep , cows for beef ? . Don't think they are all bad . Farmers don't just grow veg. I have tried being a veggie , didn't work.

----------


## zeroed4x

> Vegetarian = Bad Hunter


*+2 on that.*

Everyone that I have known that is or was a Vegan or a Vegetarian has eventually had serious health issues.
Many of these issues were diagnosed as having weakened immune systems and anemia that where exacerbated by the all veggie diet and not enough "complete" protein such as meat.
To each his own.

----------


## hunter63

Personally, I'm on a sea food diet...........I see food and I eat it.

I really believe all the different diets or ways of eating are a personnel preference........But have you ever been to a party and have had someone say, "I not a vegan"....So why is it necessary to advertise it to the world?.....I don't care one way or another.

----------


## Rick

They just didn't want you eating all the shrimp. The must have had their eye on you. It's bad manners to stick shrimp in your pants pockets. Coat pocket is okay but pants are a little iffy. You don't need Rover sniffin' you up at the party.

----------


## LowKey

Hmm...I think if you got hungry enough, altruistic vegetarianism goes out the window. If it's a choice between you or the squirrel, I'm betting the squirrel gets it.

----------


## Rick

I would think a vegetarian lifestyle in the wild would be possible but you'd really have to know your plants. I mean really know them. Early man lived on whatever he could scrounge and I'm sure there were some long stretches of veggie only foods.

----------


## LowKey

I guess it would have to depend on what you mean by "in the wild."
Out for a weekend or actually living off the land for a lifetime?
Most of the Native Americans cultivated some plants, usually corn, beans and some sort of squash. Wild rice was harvestable from unpolluted waterways (I'd be semi-worried about arsenic content most places now.) Those 4 right there would keep you relatively well-nourished if you had enough of it to store through any bad weather periods you have. 

You need to identify a source of Vitamin C for the winter months. In my area we have stag-horn sumac berries that can be dried. Rose hips are another good candidate.
Chenopods (goosefoot) and plantains are good sources of vitamin A. 
Dandelions are a good source of vitamins and calcium.

Do you eat eggs?

----------


## Rick

Pine is also a great source of vitamin C.

----------


## welderguy

Just remember, for you vegetarians, you're eating what my food goes doo doo on.  :Whistling:

----------


## Rick

Well that's a crappy way to put it.

----------


## LowKey

Rose hips and sumac taste way better than pine needles.

----------


## Rick

Nu Uh. mine's better.

----------


## your_comforting_company

It's possible, with a great deal of knowledge of the plants in the area, to have a balanced diet. The forage available changes with the seasons, and picking one wrong one just ended a fun weekend. 
I think eggs are out. I wonder if honey would be out, too. insects aren't really "meaty" haha

----------


## M.Demetrius

:Thumbup: 
Good one, Rick!

----------

